# Goslings



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Saw 6-8 broods of goslings today in West Fargo with more to come this week.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

I've been seeing them since May 1st, with more and more everyday.... could turn out to be an Ok fall.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

ive seen quite a few around the watertown area fishing and what not


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Part of my job is to search for goose nests and I will tell you that I did not find one case of a flooded or predated nest and the most nests had 7 or 8 eggs in them when normally I find 5-6. Hatch in central MN good be very good this year.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Our little ones here in Illinois are getting big, changing color and moving around alot. I have seen several batches in my little area


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

Central IL is boomin with geese. Ever since we had those 12,000 plus geese on lake springfield. I work at a golf course around the lake and there are thousands of gosslings form new born to a month old.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I havent seen any around here yet but I know there are nests around


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

1 nest on our wetland hatched out 8 goslings. cant wait to see how many baby hollywoods will be out there soon enough; spooners everywhere this spring!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

geese are nesting all over sk. Have seen any little ones yet but should soon.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Have about 10-12 pair nesting around our lagoon and adjacent drainage ditch. Several clutches have hatched but seem to average about 4 goslings. There are ducks nesting all over around here which is really unusual because outside of the river and lagoon we generally don't have much water.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Saw a ton of nesting geese around Jamestown, but the nests where in the middle of the fields so they got destroyed. I saw 5 different pairs with their little ones swimming on Battle Lake.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Saw the first bunch on Lake Charmin out by the Devils Lake Airport this afternoon. Seems like a crappy place to be born...


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Saw my first gooslings of the year last Friday.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I saw my first goslings of the year yesterday coming home from church.


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

I have seen a ton of local goslings,should be a good early season! :beer:


----------

